# Slices wieder entfernen



## PsD (12. September 2002)

Hi All

hab da ein Problem mit den Slices.

Und zwar hab ich ein komplettes Layout gemacht in Photoshop und hab es mit Slices "zerschnitten" und einzeln gespeichert.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich die Slices in meinem Layout nichtmehr weg bekomme... Ich klicke mit dem Slices auswahl Tool darauf und mache "Slice entfernen" doch danach is es immernoch da....

plz Help.

Thx im vorraus


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. September 2002)

Rechtsklick auf Slice -> Slice löschen
Danach nochmal rechtsklick auf den main slice und dann auf Hide Slices.
Bei mir funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut 
Wenn allerdings der Befehl nicht funktioniert kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ich würd's einfach neu installieren und abwarten ob's funktioniert.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## PsD (12. September 2002)

*juhu*

es hat geklappt, war nur zu doof zu checken das die Horizontalen und vertikalen linien nur noch gestrichelt sind...
naja egal, es hat jedenfalls geklappt, thx =))

click here 

da kann man sie betrachten... hab leider noch paar probleme wie man sieht, aber das frag ich einfach mal im HTML forum nach. wer jedoch gleich ne lösung für mein problem hat bitte bei mir melden =)


----------



## ephiance (12. September 2002)

wieso hast du DIE denn mit slices gemacht  
für so eine simple page viel zu umständlich^^


----------



## PsD (12. September 2002)

zwecks zerschneiden und abspeichern! sicherlich 1000x einfacher... denk ich mal...

kA bin kein photoshop profi, kann nix


----------

